# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Really nice fish recipies

## Bill999

Living in northland and loving fishing I am blessed with an abundance of fish allmost year round, the problem bieng is my creativity when it comes to cooking fish is pretty limited, apart from pan fried in either flour/egg/breadcrumb, or butter or chopped into small chunks and put into a stirfry asian style

my usuals are getting pretty boring and really it is a waste of good snapper/butterfish to let it sit in the freezer 
its getting to the point where I have set out on an entire fishing trip to not catch more than 3 fish, as id rather them out there getting bigger than getting freezer burnt

what im after is some gamechanging recipies, your favorites that are the nice tasting different ones to what I allready do to make fish a bit nicer again

----------


## veitnamcam

My favorite is pan fryd snapper on mashed spud with holendase sauce over it, not exactly game changing but yum all the same. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Yep I used to cook whole fillets, now I cut the fillet into 3-4 pieces dip in egg, the bread crumbs, good qual ones, in freezer 15 mins, sets the egg, fry in butter with salt and black pepper, anything else buggar sit I think, boring eh

----------


## Rushy

Bill999 you should send a PM to the resident forum chef, Angus. I am sure he would rise to this challenge.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bill999 you should send a PM to the resident forum chef, Angus. I am sure he would rise to this challenge.


Better yet send him some fish.

----------


## Toby

I like fillet/skin and put in a mix of lemon pepper/flour then onto the pan. Pretty similar to what you do.

----------


## Pengy

Whole fish of just about any species, stuffed with a few herbs and butter then wrapped in foil and baked. Yes, you do still have to deal to the bones and skin, but far less flesh gets wasted.

----------


## Rushy

> Whole fish of just about any species, stuffed with a few herbs and butter then wrapped in foil and baked. Yes, you do still have to deal to the bones and skin, but far less flesh gets wasted.


Who would challenge a Penguin when it comes to knowing how to eat fish?  That is your primary diet is it not?

----------


## Pengy

Filletting seems to be the kiwi way on the whole. Where i was dragged up, we often had the entire fish, partly due to the small average size I guess  :Sad:  Lots of flatfish and mackerel etc.

----------


## moonhunt

Quick lunch or snack

Fresh fish , very fresh bread

Nuke fish in microwave, ours is 1 minute, cooked, moist and soft

Butter bread, slight splash of lemon juice, salt and pepper then cover one piece of bread in Tartar sauce 

Will have you going back for more

----------


## Gibo

I like beer..........battered  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

I like em roman style, especially with whole flounder. Cooking it in maranara sauce and leeks, maybe some chickpeas and then serving over spaghetti  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Bill999

> Quick lunch or snack
> 
> Fresh fish , very fresh bread
> 
> Nuke fish in microwave, ours is 1 minute, cooked, moist and soft
> 
> Butter bread, slight splash of lemon juice, salt and pepper then cover one piece of bread in Tartar sauce 
> 
> Will have you going back for more


I just had a quick lunch of panfried snapper, stuffed into a panini full of taretare sauce.
once again not game changing but a quick 10min meal on the run
it was delicious but fish is getting so boring. 
yet I have this urge to go catch some more

----------


## Bill999

slightly off topic my boss microwaves his crafish and says its no difference in taste to boiling in the pot.
just a minute at a time and only the tail, he is american and dosnt eat the engine room

----------


## Rushy

> he is american and dosnt eat the engine room


Does he know what he is missing? Gotta love the mustard.

----------


## bully

> I like beer..........battered


fog dog, the blue pack in the supermarket is good!

----------


## Maca49

Nothing like a good fish pie :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

Stargazy pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Maca49

I said a good fish pie, not one that gazes back YUK

----------


## mikee

Make a thick white sauce, with onion and add a little (or a lot) chilli powder.

When thickened chuck in a load of smoked flaked fish or salmon or smoked salmon.

Dollop on toast and .................................................. well you know
Real simple but yum, yum especially with smoked salmon or kingfish

----------


## moonhunt

I just remembered this

Smoke them, let them go cold, pick out the flesh and make some fish cakes, but better still  stick flesh in pan with milk and reduce then serve on hot buttered toast for breakfast

----------


## savagehunter

Ceviche (Guatemala)

Serves 4 as an appetizer, 2 as a main dish.

1 lb. white saltwater fish, cubed

1 cup lime juice, freshly squeezed

(10 to 12 limes)

1/2 teaspoon salt

3/4 cup Roma tomatoes, chopped

1/2 cup red onion, finely diced

1/2 cup fresh cilantro, finely diced

Hot sauce to taste

Lettuce cups

In a glass  bowl or dish combine fish, lime juice, and salt. Make sure the fish is fully submerged in the lime juice. Refrigerate covered, and allow fish to marinate for at least 8 hours, stirring occasionally. Before serving, add the tomatoes, onion, and cilantro and let sit for an additional 30 minutes. Dish out into lettuce cups and chow down. 

Yum yum yum



Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Nothing like a good fish pie


I like fish and I like pies 

But fish pie makes me vomit

----------


## Bill999

> I just remembered this
> 
> Smoke them, let them go cold, pick out the flesh and make some fish cakes, but better still  stick flesh in pan with milk and reduce then serve on hot buttered toast for breakfast


Damn that sounds good, 
smoked kingfish poached in white wine and butter is a winner too

----------


## Bill999

> Ceviche (Guatemala)
> 
> Serves 4 as an appetizer, 2 as a main dish.
> 
> 1 lb. white saltwater fish, cubed
> 
> 1 cup lime juice, freshly squeezed
> 
> (10 to 12 limes)
> ...


I'm going to give that a blast

----------


## Gibo

> fog dog, the blue pack in the supermarket is good!


You can buy batter? I'l be rooted, we just make it easy as and that way get to choose what beer is in it  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Bill i'l get the mrs' fish spaghetti recipe. Fresh chillies etc and is my favourite fish dish  :Thumbsup:

----------


## savagehunter

> I'm going to give that a blast


Let me know what you think bill

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I put up a similar one in recipes last year i think, "raw fish dish " i think it was called.

----------


## savagehunter

You did.  That was nice too

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Bill i'l get the mrs' fish spaghetti recipe. Fresh chillies etc and is my favourite fish dish


That would be good mate I'm all ears

----------


## Bill999

> Let me know what you think bill
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk


Will do mate, that was a pretty mint movie. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time

----------


## savagehunter

Glad you enjoyed it mate

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

Our beer batter is just flour with beer tipped in, nothing complicated at all

----------


## Gibo

> That would be good mate I'm all ears


She said " go catch some fish then!" Ha ha have to be next weekend  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

Haha well if your close I'll bring the fish round for dinner

----------


## Gibo

> Haha well if your close I'll bring the fish round for dinner


 :Have A Nice Day:  could be a mission of 3-400 km

----------


## Bill999

Probs on my way home then haha I'm in tauranga at the mo

----------


## EeeBees

> Does he know what he is missing? Gotta love the mustard.


Oh yuk :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh yuk


Now that really surprises me EeeBees. I picked you for a connoisseur of fine foods.

----------


## EeeBees

Rushy, I simply cannot bring myself to eat crayfish poo and other guts and glory...sorry :Sick:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, I simply cannot bring myself to eat crayfish poo and other guts and glory...sorry


C'est la vie.

----------


## Toby

> Rushy, I simply cannot bring myself to eat crayfish poo and other guts and glory...sorry


Same here, I have very recently only just started eating the tail

----------


## Gibo

> Probs on my way home then haha I'm in tauranga at the mo


Didnt even see this post, next time  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

> Same here, I have very recently only just started eating the tail


youll never get hair on your chest at this rate

----------


## Rushy

> Didnt even see this post, next time


That was a bit slow of you Gibo.

----------


## Pengy

> That was a bit slow of you Gibo.


He is getting old Rushy. Just doesnt know it yet  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Wee way to catch you buggers though!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

:ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> 


 :Enjoying Mah Playlist:

----------


## Pengy

:36 1 5:

----------


## Gibo

> 


 :Slow:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 19332


Prick

----------


## Pengy

Thanks !!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

of corse after starting this thread my boat develops a leak, then while bieng driven to the welder catches fire.......

so im not exactly swimming in fish at the moment

----------


## Gibo

> of corse after starting this thread my boat develops a leak, then while bieng driven to the welder catches fire.......
> 
> so im not exactly swimming in fish at the moment


Wtf do explain

----------


## Bill999

When lifting the motor off it's bracket to patch behind it where it was placed down was on top of the bilge pump wires which after 2km rubbed thru under the weight and pressure

Thus causing an electrical fire
Luckily the boat was stripped out at the time and the tote tank was not there, otherwise kaboom.

The guy welding it for me backed it into the lake and bucketed water over it to put it out, boat and motor are ok, wiring is completely fucked. 
So yea live and learn.

----------


## Gibo

Shit lucky break mate, glad the boats ok.

----------


## Gibo

As promised Bill.
Mrs's hot fish spaghetti. Seriously yum and quick n easy!
Serves 2
2-3 fillets (we use terakihi or snaps)
1 red onion
2 gloves of garlic ( we use 5)
Cup of freshly chopped parsley
Chopped spinach (optional)
1-2 chillis ( depends how hard out you feel)
Half packet of spaghetti 
4 tablespoons of olive oil

Pan fry fish in a little butter and olive oil
Cook spaghetti in water with a dash of salt and dash of olive oil, drain. Place pot back on heat with remaining olive oil, add garlic, chilli, onion and spinach, fry for 2 minutes. Add cooked fish and pasta and stir until combined. 
Enjoy  :Thumbsup:

----------

